# Vets in or near Roscoff



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

On our first trip abroad we are in the Bay of Roses in Spain at the moment with our two Golden Retrievers de to catch the ferry from Roscoff on Monday 29th Sept. We plan to take three days to get back to Roscoff from here and would need a vet in the window of 3pm Sat 27th > 3pm un 28th does any kind soul know of a vet that speaks English on that route back, I am thinking that we may need to get to near Roscoff on Saturday as the vets will be closed on Sunday.
Lindjan
P.S Hot and sunny in Roses today


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

sorry can't help other than to say the vets will likely be closed at that time saturday and I think you will find that travelling mondays or tuesday mornings back to the uk or ireland is not possible due to the 24-48hr rule...


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*vets near roscoff*

Look for a vet where you are in Rosas you may get one who will give you an undated certificate which you can fill in the date and time when you are sure of your sailing.

We used to look for vets in towns 30 - 50 miles away from ports as they were invariably cheaper. Lots of french vets will give you the treatment and certificates as they, like us don't like the idea that you might have to worm you animals twice in 24 hours if your sailing is cancelled.

There are vets easily found in all small towns in France.

Bar


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We are going out on the 19th Sept and are planning to go to the Vet at St Pol De Leon.

As we haven't used this one before we do not have the surgery times. However I do not know if vets work on a Sat afternoon or not.

Our ferry is on a Sun morning so we usually book a vets appointment for after 5pm on a Friday (mostly try for a 6 pm appointment).

Anyway the vets tel number is +33 29 86 90 748 (or 00 33 )
The address is:

Ave des Carmes
St Pol de Leon
29250

We have used the vet near La Roche-Bernard before. It is walkable from the port.

4 Rue Joseph
Sauveur,
Nivillac
La Roch-Bernard
56130

Tel: +33 29 99 06 098

Seems I haven't made a note of the surgery time but I know we went around 5 pm.

If you look on the French yellow pages and type in Roscoff it should come up[ with vets in the area although there is none at Roscoff if that doesn't work put in the postal code for the area 2900 (its department 29). There is often a map to click onto.

http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/trouverlesprofessionnels/index.do


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Bar they don't have certificates anymore.

The vets usually stamp the passport.

It is fine if the sailing is delayed I can see your point but if people were then to abuse it and take much longer between treatment then that negates the safety measures put in place to protect the UK from diseases. So how responsible would we dog owners be if we all did that?


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

[ is fine if the sailing is delayed I can see your point but if people were then to abuse it and take much longer between treatment then that negates the safety measures put in place to protect the UK from diseases. So how responsible would we dog owners be if we all did that?[/quote]

I am glad you see the point.
It was the vets in France who told us that they would not mistreat an animal by administering the second dosage required by our laws in such a short period of time. They suggested we administer when we were sure our sailing would not be cancelled.
That is being responsible, not blind adherence to rules which could injure your animal.


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, I hadn't realised the implications of sailing back on the Monday, (newbys') I won't make that mistake again, I will ring the vets in the postings and hope!
Lindjan


----------

